# D-Twist contest!



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey everyone I'm asking any and everyone here on LIL for some help designing a company logo. I know there a lot of talented artists on here, what I willing to is offer up what I'm calling the D-Twist Trim Package! 
This package will include: complete set of bearing cups with the hardware
Schwinn badge trim
seatpost clamp trim
Schwinn OG style kickstand
THIS PACKAGE WILL BE SHOW CHROMED!!!!!!!!!!!
For the chroming Sic'n'Twisted is going to send them out for me.
These items will be sent to person that comes up with the best design!
What I want included is the name D-Twist, but it has to be easy to read and very recognizable.Also not necessarily geared towards bicycles only because I would like to branch out later on. Like the way the OCC logo and West Coast Choppers logo for example, but not copys of either one. I'm looking for something to print up business cards, T-shirts,and whatever.
I would like to have something done before Sept., as I would like to have everything ready for when I go to Vegas! Thanks for the help, and I will post a pic of the prize when they get back from the chromers.
If you want you can post the designs in this thread, so I can get everyones input on the designs OR email them to me [email protected]
Thank you and good luck!
Darin


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:0 

man after this show...ill get on it homie


----------



## RedEyeRideR (Jul 24, 2006)

heres what i came up with let me know what you think  



]my design[/URL]


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 31 2006, 10:07 AM~5873580
> *:0
> 
> man after this show...ill get on it homie
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

so you wnt a logo wit D TWIST like the occ logo......?does the "D Twist Have to be in it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Your going to Vegas?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 31 2006, 11:01 AM~5873869
> *so you wnt a logo wit D TWIST  like the occ logo......?does the "D Twist Have to be in it?
> *


Yes the word D-Twist has to be in it. I just gave the OCC logo as an idea of where I want to go with it. When you see that OCC logo you right away know who and what it is. I don't want a carbon copy of anything, something original. So when you see it, you'll say, "That's D-Twist who makes those twisted metal peices!" or whatever, you know what I mean? PROFESSIONAL LOOKING


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> YES!</span>
> 
> No bike, just going as a spectator and to do some business! I will be bringing some small parts and things like that. :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Well Im in for this for sure!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> > YES!</span>
> >
> > No bike, just going as a spectator and to do some business! I will be bringing some small parts and things like that. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what is the company's name or a little more info on what you do besides bike parts


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2006, 12:19 PM~5874282
> *what is the company's name or a little more info on what you do besides bike parts
> *


D-Twist Inc. 
I make any twisted metal ornemental wrought iron type of products. Can and willing to make just about anything, home,auto,motorcycle and bicycles.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 31 2006, 07:47 AM~5873496
> *                                      seatpost clamp trim
> *


do u have a pic of this im intersted :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Im on it... How long do we have to do this ?


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 31 2006, 05:18 PM~5876029
> *Im on it... How long do we have to do this  ?
> *


I'm pretty sure he wants this done by early september late august ...................so about a month.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 31 2006, 02:47 PM~5876249
> *I'm pretty sure he wants this done by  early september late august ...................so about a month.
> *


CAN I PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2006, 07:50 PM~5878423
> *CAN I PLAY :biggrin:
> *


Ya you?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

IN PROGRESS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

D-TWIST IS THERE A COMPANY PHONE NUMBER?????


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 10:15 PM~5878511
> *D-TWIST IS THERE A COMPANY PHONE NUMBER?????
> *


Don't worry about that what I'm looking for is a logo, not a business card design just the logo with the word D-Twist.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2006, 09:50 PM~5878423
> *CAN I PLAY :biggrin:
> *


YES, but... if you design the winning logo, how about you and I decide a suitable up and comer to give it to?? Sound fair Danny after all you'll get to see these parts in about a week or so! And besides you can get what you need, it should be close to price you paid for that last package I sent you!


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

humm. got some ideals.. lets see what the rest come up with then i might do one.. whats the dead line again


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Ya. so I just finished the logo. Ill post the first tomorow.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 08:33 PM~5878649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DO I WIN SOMETHING 4 THE BUSSNES CARD?????


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you wiling to make a crank instead of schwinn stuff, I dont own a schwinn, so I wouldnt have no where to put it. I dont think Ill win anyways, but maybe im speaking for others too.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 10:20 PM~5879251
> *Are you wiling to make a crank instead of schwinn stuff, I dont own a schwinn, so I wouldnt have no where to put it. I dont think Ill win anyways, but maybe im speaking for others too.
> *


IF U WIN JUST GIVE ME THE SCHWINN PARTS


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 10:25 PM~5879286
> *IF U WIN JUST GIVE ME THE SCHWINN PARTS
> *


I wouldnt be able to put a value on parts like that.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i think im gonna try and design something for this too...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Jul 31 2006, 10:17 PM~5879229
> *DO I WIN SOMETHING 4 THE BUSSNES CARD?????
> *


OR GET A DISCOUNT??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

fuck it, I will try too.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

im down, im drawing something right now


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

This is my most simple one so far.... I got plenty more to come, but i dont think i will post all of them, i will send some to your email aswell. All colors can be changed


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

This is my entry. I did some sketches and this is my favorite.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 1 2006, 08:46 AM~5880547
> *This is my entry. I did some sketches and this is my favorite.
> 
> 
> *


Post them all you're not limited to just one! And sorry I'm not going to switch any of the parts around for something else. That's the package that I'm offering for somebody to design a logo.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2006, 11:09 PM~5878852
> *humm. got some ideals.. lets see what the rest come up with then i might do one.. whats the dead line again
> *


I would like to hopefully have something done for say around Labour Day. So 1 month.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

If anyone doesn't want to post it in this thread, just email them to me instead at 
<a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>
I'll post up my favorites with your names along with the logos.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 1 2006, 09:24 AM~5881140
> *Post them all you're not limited to just one!  And sorry I'm not going to switch any of the parts around for something else. That's the package that I'm offering for somebody to design a logo.
> *


Ok. What do tou think of this one? Too rugged?

What music do you listen too, and what impression are you looking to give people. What Age group are you aiming towards?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

when does it end???? cause mi wana enter but im on vacation untill saturday


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 1 2006, 06:46 AM~5880547
> *This is my entry. I did some sketches and this is my favorite.
> 
> 
> *


Also, this was drawn by hand. If you blow up the picture you can see the eraser marks and folds.  No computers for me. 
PS This is a nuclear bomb cloud, with your name in it. Its to represent the effect your work has, like a nuclear bomb, it has an incredible effect on everybody. (ITS IS NOT A TREE :angry: )


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

My logo hope you like it :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 2 2006, 07:25 AM~5883067
> *My logo hope you like it :0
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, you did my idea with the D Twist, i was drawing this up in Paint Shop Pro


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I still got a bit of work to do


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 1 2006, 04:25 PM~5883067
> *My logo hope you like it :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats really good


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

heres mine 







kindove slopy but o well at the botom it says ....................the best and original in costom bike parts and more.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

im gonna try this tonight..


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

whats the deadline?


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

HEARS A NOTHER 1







AT THE BOTTOM IT WAS GOING TO SAY THE BEST AND THE ORIGINAL IN COSTOM BIKE PARTS AND MORE :biggrin: :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c+Aug 2 2006, 10:46 AM~5884188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be using other peoples work then adding on to it...


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

let me no all the info u want the sighn to say


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 1 2006, 09:03 PM~5884685
> *
> Dont be using other peoples work then adding on to it...
> *


Ya your right! Please be original and let's all play nice! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ey D Twist i sent u a "d" in ur email i dont know if u liked it but if u did like isaid ill finish it right away :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 07:50 PM~5884214
> *whats the deadline?
> *


AUGUST 31


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 1 2006, 02:07 PM~5882037
> *Also, this was drawn by hand. If you blow up the picture you can see the eraser marks and folds.  No computers for me.
> PS This is a nuclear bomb cloud, with your name in it. Its to represent the effect your work has, like a nuclear bomb, it has an incredible effect on everybody. (ITS IS NOT A TREE :angry: )
> *


Thanks for the compliment on my work! :biggrin: And just to let you know, I didn't think it was a tree!  

Darin


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Aug 1 2006, 02:02 PM~5881990
> *Ok. What do tou think of this one? Too rugged?
> 
> What music do you listen too, and what impression are you looking to give people. What Age group are you aiming towards?
> *


What I looking for is something simple and to look very professional. Age group is young teens and up. Shit I'm 34 years old! :biggrin: What music am I into? Heavy Metal,rock,and a lot of different other kinds.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 1 2006, 10:46 PM~5885437
> *ey D Twist i sent u a "d" in ur email i dont know if u liked it but if u did like isaid ill finish it right away :biggrin:
> *


Keep going on it I want to see it all done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

What colors...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I've been asked this alot... "What happens to the prize if no comes up with a design that I like??"
Well here it is... a poll will be set-up with all the pics in it. Then everyone on here can vote for their favorite. When a winner is picked, I'll send them the prize! This is the fairest way to do this, so everyone can see how it unfolds. No behind the scenes favours!!! I won't post any names with the pics so it'll really fair, you'll know what you entered in the contest.
This will be ONLY in the event that nobody comes up with a design that I like.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

ALRIGHT....best i could do..it looks better when done with photoshop..i did this on paint...

OH AND LOOK AT THE PARTS CAREFULY!!!!! THEY SPELL OUT SOMETHING!


the parts in order....forks,spring bolt,mirror,pedal,gooseneck,fenders, and mirror..








:biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

i work on one in d-twist twist for the letter :0


----------



## RedEyeRideR (Jul 24, 2006)

i like yours jonathant well the bottom part of it i just don't like the w but that looks tite


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 03:53 PM~5890950
> *ALRIGHT....best i could do..it looks better when done with photoshop..i did this on paint...
> 
> OH AND LOOK AT THE PARTS CAREFULY!!!!! THEY SPELL OUT SOMETHING!
> ...


THIS IS COOL


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 2 2006, 07:51 PM~5892713
> *THIS IS COOL
> *


thanx man...took a damn while though to make..lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here Jonathan I fixed that w. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 2 2006, 10:51 PM~5892713
> *THIS IS COOL
> *


Definately put some thought into doing that! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 2 2006, 07:56 PM~5892752
> *Definately put some thought into doing that! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias..realy did....oh and Darin ..im gonnna send you those forks maybe next week...im sellin my trike this weekend...so ill let you know


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 11:01 PM~5892796
> *gracias..realy did....oh and Darin ..im gonnna send you those forks maybe next week...im sellin my trike this weekend...so ill let you know
> *


COOL!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 2 2006, 08:54 PM~5892740
> *Here Jonathan I fixed that w. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

hey d-twist go on msn


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 2 2006, 11:03 PM~5892809
> *thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

RECDESIGNS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ilike dem last 2


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

These two are almost the same .
just other colors and fonts.
(colors can be changed offcourse)


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Some pretty good ideas. When i get done with this show D ill get you some homie for sure


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Aug 3 2006, 07:50 AM~5894409
> *Some pretty good ideas. When i get done with this show D ill get you some homie for sure
> *


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

i prefer jonathant's logo best so far. and REC urs is sik too


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 3 2006, 01:16 PM~5895990
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can't use that dude! It's from Monster Garage! :0


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Aug 2 2006, 02:53 PM~5890950
> *ALRIGHT....best i could do..it looks better when done with photoshop..i did this on paint...
> 
> OH AND LOOK AT THE PARTS CAREFULY!!!!! THEY SPELL OUT SOMETHING!
> ...


THAT LOOKS SICC BUT I THINK IT IMPLYS THAT HE ONLY DOES BIKE BARTS


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 3 2006, 04:40 PM~5898233
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn jo!, ta fait un est de job!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

ouais lol


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

My first contribution. Simple and retro.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

The parts are just about ready to go to the chromers! When they are ready I'll post up a pic, so everyone can see the prize!!! I'll post before and after chrome!
Later and good luck to everyone!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 4 2006, 06:43 AM~5901520
> *The parts are just about ready to go to the chromers!  When they are ready I'll post up a pic, so everyone can see the prize!!! I'll post before and after chrome!
> Later and good luck to everyone!
> *


Cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone! For the next while you may see me post up on here on Darin's behalf. He is really busy and I just may reply back to some of your pm's or emails. I'm Darin's better half! :roflmao: and I signed up here on LIL to lend him a hand. :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 3 2006, 01:35 PM~5897290
> *THAT LOOKS SICC BUT I THINK IT IMPLYS THAT HE ONLY DOES BIKE BARTS
> *


yeah i know but oh well..


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs D Twist_@Aug 4 2006, 09:01 AM~5902029
> *Hello everyone!  For the next while you may see me post up on here on Darin's behalf. He is really busy and I just may reply back to some of your pm's or emails. I'm Darin's better half! :roflmao: and I signed up here on LIL to lend him a hand. :biggrin:
> *


Cool. Are you his wife?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

yes that's my wife. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> > YES!</span>
> >
> > No bike, just going as a spectator and to do some business! I will be bringing some small parts and things like that. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0

hows this


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Well here's the pics of the parts BEFORE chrome! When I get them back I'll post up some more after they are chromed!! Also all of the hardware and bearings will come with the package!



















GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 5 2006, 10:22 AM~5908134
> *Well here's the pics of the parts BEFORE chrome!  When I get them back I'll post up some more after they are chromed!!  Also all of the hardware and bearings will come with the package!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 2 2006, 08:42 PM~5893082
> *RECDESIGNS
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 5 2006, 02:22 PM~5908134
> *Well here's the pics of the parts BEFORE chrome!  When I get them back I'll post up some more after they are chromed!!  Also all of the hardware and bearings will come with the package!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Lowrider_69 entry.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Times like this I wish I was good at something.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

same here


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

needs some color lonkenhein


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 5 2006, 01:56 PM~5908252
> *Lowrider_69 entry.
> 
> 
> ...


1 of the best :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

not that readable


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 6 2006, 04:56 AM~5908252
> *Lowrider_69 entry.
> 
> 
> ...


Its real good, but its hard to turn this into a logo, if this needs to be used for a sticker, on a shirt or something like that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so hes looking more simple


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

It would look alot better if it was re done on computer, this is just a quick version


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i tryed but my mouse is not that good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

still looks good :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: or


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: wat do u guys think :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 5 2006, 10:48 PM~5909833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 5 2006, 06:01 PM~5909244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one.. simple.. not hard to read..to me


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 5 2006, 11:48 PM~5909833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the top would look nice on a T-Shirt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: i guess it would


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 6 2006, 03:44 PM~5912744
> *:0  :biggrin: i guess it would
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah but i was trying to design a logo  oh well :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 6 2006, 03:52 PM~5912802
> *yeah but  i was trying to design a logo   oh well :biggrin:
> *


yes but that's what that is! It's simple and straight to the point!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

kool
:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

Holy crap, making logos is fun shit :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 6 2006, 10:32 PM~5914784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool keep them coming, but this will be a hard decision we have to make!!


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

my entry


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

im not to good with letters but hope u like it :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Aug 8 2006, 01:01 AM~5922150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Aug 7 2006, 10:01 PM~5922150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS LIKE THE NEW FRAME ON WORKING ON


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Aug 7 2006, 10:01 PM~5922150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's sic, dude. I can pretty-it-up in photoshop if you want. It'd still be your entry though.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Aug 7 2006, 10:01 PM~5922150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS BETTER IT HAS UR NAME & ALSO IT TELL WHUT KIND OF WORK U DO.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v256/RadioPersonality/Dtwist_logo4JPG.jpg[/IMG

There ya goes. :cool:


----------



## lonkenhein (Jul 24, 2006)

Shit, I mean THERE.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

her's another 1 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

last 2 both are the sh!t :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2006, 12:19 AM~5930608
> *last 2 both are the sh!t :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's bro :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 1 2006, 12:47 AM~5873496
> *not necessarily geared towards bicycles only because I would like to branch out later on*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 9 2006, 08:49 AM~5930216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one, very bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2006, 05:25 PM~5935161
> *I like this one, very bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


It is a very cool design but it suggests that all I do is bike parts!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2006, 02:00 AM~5935436
> *It is a very cool design but it suggests that all I do is bike parts!
> *


Yeah, maybe edit out the bottom part and just keep the lettering :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How about just make the logo out of curved D Twist rods, take a pic and scan it in? Maybe do some more designs underneath it.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 9 2006, 04:00 PM~5935436
> *It is a very cool design but it suggests that all I do is bike parts!
> *


True, but one of your instructions given was to have something similar to the OCC logo. They have a bike in their logo and so does this one.

It's a very good design.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonkenhein_@Aug 5 2006, 06:01 PM~5909244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hard decisions, que no? This one looks cool.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 2 2006, 08:54 PM~5892740
> *Here Jonathan I fixed that w. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> ...


This bottom one looks cool too.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 10 2006, 12:05 PM~5940756
> *True, but one of your instructions given was to have something similar to the OCC logo.  They have a bike in their logo and so does this one.
> 
> It's a very good design.
> *


Ya true enough! I am only doing bike stuff right now and lets face it that's what I known for! So you're right!!!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2006, 10:22 AM~5940845
> *Ya true enough! I am only doing bike stuff right now and lets face it that's what I known for!  So you're right!!!
> *


BTW, nice mention of your biz in the Sept. issue of TLM.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 10 2006, 01:05 PM~5940756
> *True, but one of your instructions given was to have something similar to the OCC logo.  They have a bike in their logo and so does this one.
> 
> It's a very good design.
> *


 Similar As in a universal design that can be used on anything such as T-shirts ,Business cards, and flyers says his name and says he does CUSTOM PARTS cycles, cars....and bicycles ........... Not similar of the bike theme................ And yes the Design is good.................


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 10 2006, 12:28 PM~5940872
> *BTW, nice mention of your biz in the Sept. issue of TLM.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 10 2006, 12:29 PM~5940877
> *Similar As in a universal design that can be used on anything such as T-shirts ,Business cards, and flyers says his name and says he does CUSTOM PARTS cycles,  cars....and bicycles  ........... Not similar of the bike theme................ And yes the Design is good.................
> *


Well said my man! :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2006, 10:31 AM~5940894
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HOLD UP!!! Problem is, the article reads Ontario, California.

Which is it? Ontario, California or like your username reads, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Aug 10 2006, 10:29 AM~5940877
> *Similar As in a universal design that can be used on anything such as T-shirts ,Business cards, and flyers says his name and says he does CUSTOM PARTS cycles,  cars....and bicycles  ........... Not similar of the bike theme................ And yes the Design is good.................
> *


True, good point.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 10 2006, 12:33 PM~5940902
> *HOLD UP!!!  Problem is, the article reads Ontario, California.
> 
> Which is it?  Ontario, California or like your username reads, Ontario, Canada?
> *


They fucked up, I'm from Canada!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2006, 10:36 AM~5940932
> *They fucked up, I'm from Canada!
> *


Oooops, slight geographical misprint on their part, TLM growing pains, shall we say? :ugh:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 10 2006, 12:40 PM~5940964
> *Oooops, slight geographical misprint on their part, TLM growing pains, shall we say? :ugh:
> *


Maybe if there is anyone on here that knows somebody with TLM, maybe they could put some type of correction in their next issue. :dunno: No hard feelings on my part! My parts speak for themselves! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Just to let everyone know that I'll be a way on a business trip from Fri to Mon. So if you email or send a PM and I don't return it, it's because I won't be around.
Hopefully there will be some more logos posted up that I can check out when I get back! :biggrin: 

Darin


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I forgot to mention that the parts that will be given to the winner, were sent out to the chromers today! :biggrin: They're making the journey to Cali so Sic'n'Twisted can get them done for me. (well, for the winner really!!!! :biggrin: )
Thanks again Danny!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 10 2006, 01:13 PM~5942070
> *I forgot to mention that the parts that will be given to the winner, were sent out to the chromers today! :biggrin:  They're making the journey to Cali so Sic'n'Twisted can get them done for me. (well, for the winner really!!!! :biggrin: )
> Thanks again Danny!
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Aug 10 2006, 10:33 AM~5940902
> *HOLD UP!!!  Problem is, the article reads Ontario, California.
> 
> Which is it?  Ontario, California or like your username reads, Ontario, Canada?
> *


IM WORKING ON TRYING TO GET THAT FIXED......BUT IN THE NEXT MAG I MAKE IT IN I WILL DEFINATLY MAKE SURE THEY PUT CANADA :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 10 2006, 09:13 PM~5944037
> *IM WORKING ON TRYING TO GET THAT FIXED......BUT IN THE NEXT MAG I MAKE IT IN I WILL DEFINATLY MAKE SURE THEY PUT C A N A D A!!!
> Thanks Danny you da man! *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RedEyeRideR (Jul 24, 2006)

]JUST AN IDEA[/URL]


----------



## RedEyeRideR (Jul 24, 2006)

my fault dtwist i forgot the "T" I WAS INTOXICATED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedEyeRideR_@Aug 13 2006, 03:10 PM~5959566
> *my fault dtwist i forgot the "T" I WAS INTOXICATED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2006, 03:28 PM~5959649
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RedEyeRideR_@Aug 13 2006, 02:10 PM~5959566
> *my fault dtwist i forgot the "T" I WAS INTOXICATED
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by RedEyeRideR_@Aug 13 2006, 05:10 PM~5959566
> *my fault dtwist i forgot the "T" I WAS INTOXICATED
> *


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Heres my second attempet at the logo


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT HAPPENDS IF NO ONE WINS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 2 2006, 08:46 AM~5887517
> *I've been asked this alot...  "What happens to the prize if no comes up with a design that I like??"
> Well here it is... a poll will be set-up with all the pics in it. Then everyone on here can vote for their favorite. When a winner is picked, I'll send them the prize! This is the fairest way to do this, so everyone can see how it unfolds. No behind the scenes favours!!! I won't post any names with the pics so it'll really fair, you'll know what you entered in the contest.
> This will be ONLY in the event that nobody comes up with a design that I like.
> *


 :biggrin: to aswer your question Danny!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 15 2006, 07:42 PM~5976072
> *:biggrin: to aswer your question Danny!!
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!! I WAS HOPING YOU WOULD SAY FOR ME JUST TO KEEP THEM :biggrin: 




J/P


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 15 2006, 09:50 PM~5975739
> *WHAT HAPPENDS IF NO ONE WINS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lol are they that bad??? :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 15 2006, 09:46 PM~5976107
> *DAMN!!!!!!!! I WAS HOPING YOU WOULD SAY FOR ME JUST TO KEEP THEM :biggrin:
> J/P
> *


don't be greedy now! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 15 2006, 07:55 PM~5976157
> *don't be greedy now! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NEVER THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

JUST MADE THIS WUT YOU THINK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wat does it say????






























j/p :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you think i got a chance


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

f*ck it im going to sleep :0


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

maybe have the word d twist made in twisted letters


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Aug 16 2006, 03:23 PM~5978504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ASCO WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 16 2006, 02:39 PM~5978537
> *HEY ASCO WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


chillin'


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Rec, scan that pic and send it to me, i will do iton the computer and make it into a logo


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Working on the detail


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 16 2006, 11:02 PM~5983204
> *Working on the detail
> 
> 
> *


really hard to read, I realize it's not done.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Less than 2 weeks left! :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: Still got plenty more to do


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

nice work on fixing that up for REC!! :biggrin:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 19 2006, 12:05 PM~5997178
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



nice work ozzy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2006, 01:48 AM~5977639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt this one cool :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2006, 10:32 AM~6004843
> *isnt this one cool :biggrin:
> *


NO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 12:04 PM~6010151
> *NO
> *


  :tears: :tears:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 15 2006, 12:55 PM~5973639
> *Heres my second attempet at the logo
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONES COOL


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 22 2006, 05:41 PM~6020753
> * thanks
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Not long before this is over! I should have the parts back near the end of the month to hopefully announce a winner.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 23 2006, 08:44 AM~6024195
> *Not long before this is over! I should have the parts back near the end of the month to hopefully announce a winner.
> *


yes you should :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Cant waite


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ANY MORE IDEAS


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

times running out! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's my entry, although I don't want any parts you owe me a whole damn bike!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs D Twist_@Aug 24 2006, 08:29 PM~6037448
> *Here's my entry, although I don't want any parts you owe me a whole damn bike!!
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK WE'VE FOUND A WINNER :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs D Twist_@Aug 24 2006, 08:29 PM~6037448
> *Here's my entry, although I don't want any parts you owe me a whole damn bike!!
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs D Twist_@Aug 24 2006, 11:29 PM~6037448
> *Here's my entry, although I don't want any parts you owe me a whole damn bike!!
> 
> 
> ...


YA YA YA I'll make you your bike!!! AND YOU CAN'T ENTER THAT'S NOT FAIR!!


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 24 2006, 11:42 PM~6037568
> *YA YA YA I'll make you your bike!!!  AND YOU CAN'T ENTER THAT'S NOT FAIR!!
> *


I didn't see that in the rules :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs D Twist_@Aug 25 2006, 06:29 AM~6037448
> *Here's my entry, although I don't want any parts you owe me a whole damn bike!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Where'd you get the pencil sketch of me trying to get my rusted parts loose for that? :dunno:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

MAKE WHERE IT SAYS D-TWIST CUSTOM FABRICATION MAKE IT INTO D-TWIST STYLE AND THAT ONE WOULD BE THE BEST


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Aug 3 2006, 03:40 PM~5898233
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THIS


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2006, 06:46 PM~6043727
> *:thumbsup:  Where'd you get the pencil sketch of me trying to get my rusted parts loose for that?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 25 2006, 09:04 PM~6044291
> *MAKE WHERE IT SAYS D-TWIST CUSTOM FABRICATION MAKE IT INTO D-TWIST STYLE AND THAT ONE WOULD BE THE BEST
> *


Did you create that font style yourself?


----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 25 2006, 09:07 PM~6044306
> *LIKE THIS
> *


I was just messin around, feel free to use it which ever way you wish


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs D Twist_@Aug 25 2006, 06:18 PM~6044671
> *I was just messin around, feel free to use it which ever way you wish
> *


SHIT I CANT DO IT :biggrin: I WAS JUS SAYIN IT WOULD LOOK BETTER IF IT HAD THE ACTUAL TWIST SOMEWHERE IN THE PICUTURE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 26 2006, 01:09 AM~6045738
> *SHIT I CANT DO IT :biggrin:  I WAS JUS SAYIN IT WOULD LOOK BETTER IF IT HAD THE ACTUAL TWIST SOMEWHERE IN THE PICUTURE
> *


LOOK harder at the pic bro... IT'S IN THERE!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 26 2006, 10:10 AM~6047019
> *LOOK harder at the pic bro... IT'S IN THERE!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


My steering wheel :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

5 DAYS LEFT!!! get you entries in soon!


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 26 2006, 06:10 AM~6047019
> *LOOK harder at the pic bro... IT'S IN THERE!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I SAW IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Mrs D Twist (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 28 2006, 06:46 PM~6060972
> *
> *


TWO DAY'S!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Good Luck everyone


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll annouce the winner within the week!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 30 2006, 09:39 PM~6075882
> *Today at 12:00 am EST it's all done! No exceptions!*


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

How many hours till the deadline... I need to get back frm school and finish mine off


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

man i really ran outa time......


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 1 2006, 08:01 AM~6081281
> *How many hours till the deadline... I need to get back frm school and finish mine off
> *


 :angry: Can someone tell me


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

3 AND A HALF HOURS


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Fuck, i wont make it in time... Ill just have the day off school


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

45 mins left!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 31 2006, 07:15 PM~6082928
> *45 mins left!!
> *


can i be a judge.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 31 2006, 11:17 PM~6082948
> *can i be a judge.
> *


Thanks, but we have it covered here! My partners and myself, with myself having the final say!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

word???


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

lemme draw one up last min


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 31 2006, 11:23 PM~6082990
> *word???
> *


????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

fuck i missed it


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 31 2006, 11:28 PM~6083019
> *fuck i missed it
> *


wait did i?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

half an hour left!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 31 2006, 07:22 PM~6082977
> *Thanks, but we have it covered here! My partners and myself, with myself having the final say!
> *


ok cool.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i havent been on in while i spaced on wen this ended


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

*1 MIN LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

It's all over! I'll make my decision within the week and post it up! Thanks to everyone!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Stupid me, i was watchin a DVD and was going to finish it after hahaha


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

DO I WIN BEST BUSSINESS CARD??????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

good luck to all !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 31 2006, 11:20 PM~6083315
> *Stupid me, i was watchin a DVD and was going to finish it after hahaha
> *


shit i feel yea...man i got busy at work and totally forgot about it these past couple weeks....my fault D...i know if i would have got off my ass i would have had something better....if you like what i did i have everything saved to make changes or add shit.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a winner picked. I'll post it up later. :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 1 2006, 08:53 AM~6084661
> *I have a winner picked. I'll post it up later. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I just have to find out when the parts will get back here. So I can arrange shipment to the winner. :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

WHO WON?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Man D there were alot of good logos...post up that winner..i wanna see what they came up with


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Sep 1 2006, 12:53 PM~6085846
> *WHO WON?
> *


Just give me a couple of days to work out the details and then I'll post up who won!
Thanks to everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Sep 1 2006, 02:48 AM~6081911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I liked this one :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 01:44 PM~6086201
> *I liked this one :thumbsup:
> *


I like the font style in that one!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

if you pick a winner you will still improve it to your likings right?? cuas that one has my vote just add some effects to the letters and its perfect


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I LIKE THE KICKSTAND :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 1 2006, 12:57 PM~6086282
> *I like the font style in that one!
> *


i could finish it to what ever you want


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Does the winner get free DTwist parts for life? :dunno: Damn I should have entered


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 05:42 PM~6087553
> *Does the winner get free DTwist parts for life?  :dunno:  Damn I should have entered
> *


No sorry Tony! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's the winning logo:











Congratulations to Lowrider_69!!!!!!! I'll get it contact with you to let you know when I'll send them.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I choose Lowrider_69's because it was the most creative. Congrats again!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 1 2006, 01:42 PM~6087553
> *Does the winner get free DTwist parts for life?  :dunno:  Damn I should have entered
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 02:25 PM~6091904
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 2 2006, 06:31 AM~6090955
> *Here's the winning logo:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's a pic of the parts all chromed! They are being sent out on Fri to Lowrider_69!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 13 2006, 05:42 PM~6167317
> *Here's a pic of the parts all chromed! They are being sent out on Fri to Lowrider_69!
> 
> 
> ...


umm, he said... uh to send them to me. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 09:44 PM~6167332
> *umm, he said... uh to send them to me.  :biggrin:
> *


Nice try Raul! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

whoa :0 that is tight i had to put on my locs to c them clearly  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

congrats lowrider 69! nice logo.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 13 2006, 10:29 PM~6167764
> *congrats lowrider 69! nice logo.
> *


thanks man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 206_RIDER (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 06:44 PM~6167332
> *umm, he said... uh to send them to me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: DONT LIE HE SAID SEND THEM TO ME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 13 2006, 06:42 PM~6167317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLING, BLING!!!!!!!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HEY SIC WHOS UR CHROMER?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 14 2006, 04:42 AM~6167317
> *Here's a pic of the parts all chromed! They are being sent out on Fri to Lowrider_69!
> 
> 
> ...


You obviousely don't go to Bone Collector's chrome shop that'll just polish them, throw a layer of clear on them and call them show chrome right?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 01:16 PM~6174030
> *You obviousely don't go to Bone Collector's chrome shop that'll just polish them, throw a layer of clear on them and call them show chrome right?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

my camera isnt that good


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Glad you got them!!!! :biggrin: Congrats again!


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

man D twist your products r tight


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 2 2006, 05:59 PM~6290114
> *man D twist your products r tight
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 3 2006, 12:59 AM~6290114
> *man D twist your products r tight
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 13 2006, 06:42 PM~6167317
> *Here's a pic of the parts all chromed! They are being sent out on Fri to Lowrider_69!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THOSE ARE SICK

WERE U SEND UR STUFF TO GET PLATED


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2006, 02:16 PM~6174030
> *You obviousely don't go to Bone Collector's chrome shop that'll just polish them, throw a layer of clear on them and call them show chrome right?
> *


NOPE I HAVE MY OWN PLATER I GO TO AND HIS WORK IS WORTH EVERY PENNY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 2 2006, 05:53 PM~6291793
> *NOPE I HAVE MY OWN PLATER I GO TO AND HIS WORK IS WORTH EVERY PENNY
> *


----------

